# 1962 Schwinn Deluxe American



## mwolfsheimer (Jun 9, 2020)

This is the very first classic bike I ever bought...and the one that started me into this hobby years ago.


----------



## bobsbikes (Jun 9, 2020)

that is a nice one i had one the same color and it was also the one that got me liking the middle weights
i have a match pair of 64s now


----------



## 5782341b77vl (Jun 26, 2020)

Got it at an auction awhile back. Still has the original "Radiant Blue" paint. Now my daily rider. I'm guessing that the previous owner had a mirror (?) and the base is all that's left... (works great for my flag  ) !


----------



## Tim s (Jun 27, 2020)

Here are two of mine.


----------

